# Test Gamingchair von Gamechanger



## Hornissentreiber (11. Februar 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,
vielleicht interessiert sich der eine oder andere für die relativ neue Marke Gamechanger, zu der es hier auf PCGH.de schon ein Video mit Frank Stöver gab. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gaming-Chair-Hardware-265715/Videos/Gamechanger-Gaming-Chair-Hands-On-1259571/ Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen Gamechanger und will hier für alle Interessierten einmal davon berichten. Ich bin absolut dazu Qualifiziert, einen Büro- oder Gamingstuhl zu beurteilen, denn ich sitze seit Jahren regelmäßig, mit zunehmendem Alter sogar immer häufiger.  Aber im Ernst: ich habe mich in der Vergangenheit ausgiebig mit ergonomischen Büroeinrichtungen beschäftigt und kann daher u.a. Stühle ganz gut beurteilen. 
Mein alter Bürostuhl, ein in Sachen Ergonomie ganz ordentlicher Stuhl von Topstar, ist nach wie vor in Ordnung, aber er hat keine Kopfstütze. Nun habe ich mir angewöhnt, mit nach hinten geneigter Lehne zu spielen, wenn ich mit einem Controller statt Maus / Tastatur spiele und auf Dauer verspannt sich dabei der Nacken. Also musste ein neuer Stuhl her.

Vorab: ich habe den hier besprochenen Stuhl als gewöhnlicher Kunde bestellt und privat bezahlt. Ich stehe in keinerlei geschäftlichem oder privatem Verhältnis zur Marke Gamechanger oder deren Gründerin. Leider muss man so etwas heutzutage betonen. 

Allerdings hatte ich im Zuge meiner Bestellung einen sehr freundlichen, hilfsbereiten Kontakt per E-Mail mit der Chefin Janet Carstensen. Es kam nämlich zu einer Lieferverzögerung von etwa eineinhalb Wochen und Frau Carstensen hat sich nach meiner Beschwerde persönlich entschuldigt und darum gekümmert, dass der Stuhl sich zu mir auf den Weg machte. Sowohl die Verzögerung als auch die freundliche Hilfe wollte ich nicht unerwähnt lassen. Jede/r, der /die jemals in der Supportteam-Hölle großer Unternehmen festsaß, weiß, was ich meine.


1. Warum ich mich für einen Gamechanger entschieden habe:

Es sollte also ein neuer Stuhl her und er musste eine Kopfstütze haben. Weitere Features mussten sein: keine Kipp- sondern eine Synchronmechanik (habe ich durch den alten Topstar kennen gelernt und will nie wieder einen Bürostuhl ohne), eine Lordosenstütze (möglichst in die Lehne integriert, kein Kissen), verstellbare Rückenlehne und Armstützen, Sitztiefenverstellung, großer Öffnungswinkel und einstellbarer Widerstand der Rückenlehne, sicherer Stand auch in zurückgelehnter Haltung sowie, ganz wichtig, ein Stoffbezug. (Kunst-)Lederne Bezüge auf Stühlen gehen für mich gar nicht. Die sind rutschig, im Winter kalt, im Sommer schwitzig und teuer noch dazu – nein danke. Ja, ich weiß, dass bessere Lederbezüge gelocht sind und durch Einsätze oder Stickereien dem Herumrutschen vorbeugen. Auch in diesen Fällen bleibt das eher kalte Sitzgefühl in kühlen Räumen und der gehobene Preis.

Wenn man alle diese Features zusammennimmt, fällt der Großteil aller Büro- und Gamingstühle durch. Für mich persönlich sogar noch mehr, denn 99% aller Gamingstühle sehen aus, als hätte ein Zwölfjähriger seinen Vorstellungen von coolem Design freien Lauf gelassen.
Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: bis auf Gamechanger fand ich nur eine einzige witere Marke, die alle o.g. Features ohne Abstriche bietet, die ist aber noch einmal wesentlich teurer als die auch nicht gerade ins Billigsegment gehörende Marke Gamechanger, von dem es übrigens auch eine teurere Variante mit Kunstlederbezug gibt. Nicht zuletzt sagte mir das zurückhaltende Design von Gamechanger deutlich mehr zu. 

Bei Gamechanger gibt es darüber hinaus noch ein sehr sinnvolles Feature: es gibt die Stühle in zwei Größen, nämlich für Leute über und unter 170 cm Körpergröße. Ich bin 178 cm lang, habe also die größere Variante bestellt. 


2. Ersteindruck und Aufbau:
Der Stuhl kam in einem riesigen, sehr stabilen Karton. Die Größe war dem Umstand geschuldet, dass der Stuhl in nur vier Einzelteilen zerlegt verschickt wurde, die Gasdruckfeder mitgerechnet. Dementsprechend einfach und schnell gestaltete sich der Aufbau. Es wäre hilfreich, eine zweite Person beim Anschrauben der Lehne am Sitz parat zu haben, aber es ging auch allein. Das einzige erforderliche Werkzeug, ein Innensechskantschlüssel, lag bei. Mit Auspacken und Lesen der wenigen erforderlichen Informationen zum Aufbau dauerte das Ganze um die zehn Minuten. Die einzelnen Bauteile waren sauber verarbeitet, es gab nichts auszusetzen. 

Wenn man weiß, wie ein Stuhl ergonomisch einzustellen ist, dauert es nach dem Aufbau keine drei Minuten, den Stuhl perfekt auf die eigenen Körpermaße einzustellen. Wenn man sich erst informieren muss, bietet Gamechanger eine Videoanleitung dazu, dann dauert es auch nur ein paar Minuten länger. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5l3iCEThXOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[Edit] So sieht das gute Stück aus. Teilweise sind gezackte Außenkanten zu sehen, das liegt nicht am Stuhl sondern an meiner hingeschluderten Freistellung. Den chaotischen Hintergrund meines Arbeitszimmers wollte ich nur ungern hier zeigen, darum habe ich den Stuhl freigestellt und einen anderen Hintergrund reinretuschiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und hier noch zwei Fotos vom Bezugsstoff:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Ersteindruck beim Sitzen:
Der Sitz ist angenehm fest gepolstert, die Polsterung liegt auf einer stabilen Platte (vermutlich eine Spanplatte?) und wird glücklicherweise nicht mit elastischen Bändern gestützt, die ohnehin mit der Zeit ausleiern. Die Rückenlehne ist mit deutlich weicherem Schaumstoff gepolstert, da hatte ich zuerst die Sorge, dass das für mein Gewicht (um die 95 kg) auf Dauer zu weich sein könnte. Auch empfand ich die Seitenwangen der Rückenlehne zunächst als zu eng, sie hätten für meinen Geschmack seitlich ein paar Zentimeter mehr Platz frei lassen dürfen. Die Lehne lässt sich schön weit nach hinten neigen und die Synchronmechanik arbeitet wie von meinem alten Stuhl gewohnt. Das Ganze steht auch zurückgelehnt bombenfest, auch, wenn ich die Beine auf den Sitz hochziehe.


4. Beurteilung nach ein paar Tagen:
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen zwei längere Spieleabende von jeweils über sechs Stunden ohne Pause absolviert. Danach kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Bedenken in Sachen Seitenwangen und Rückenpolster vollständig ausgeräumt sind. Der Stuhl ist auch nach Stunden super bequem, eine korrekte Einstellung vorausgesetzt. Auf meinem alten Stuhl (der wie gesagt ergonomisch auch sehr brauchbar ist) tat nach solchen längeren Sitzzeiten schon einmal der Hintern etwas weh, hier kann davon absolut keine Rede sein.

Die Kopfstütze sitzt dank Sitzlehnenverstellung an genau der richtigen Stelle. Ob der Kopf in Rücklage ohne zusätzliches Kissen bequem darauf ruht, dürfte Geschmacksache sein. Für mich passt es, wenn ich mich einfach entspannen will, wenn ich aber in Rücklage spielen will, muss ich den Kopf wieder etwas anheben. Ich habe mir darum ein kleines Nackenkissen aus dem Autozubehör gekauft, das den Gamechanger perfekt ergänzt. Der Hersteller sollte darüber nachdenken, solche Kissen als optionales Zubehör anzubieten.
Für meine Beinlänge passt die Sitztiefe in der hintersten Stellung perfekt. Da meine Proportionen ziemlicher Durschnitt sind, sollten Männer ab 174 cm Größe eventuell darüber nachdenken, die kleinere Variante zu kaufen und nicht erst ab 170 cm. Frauen haben im Durchschnitt proportional längere Beine als Männer (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), für sie dürfte die Grenze 170 cm passen.

Ein kleines Haar in der Suppe habe ich allerdings doch gefunden. Die vordere Sitzkante sollte meiner Meinung nach stärker abgerundet sein. Sie ist relativ „kantig“, was sich beim Zurückneigen für mich immer noch etwas … na, eben kantig anfühlt. Es ist nicht so, dass die Kante in der Rückseite des Oberschenkels einschneidet, aber stärker gerundet fände ich es angenehmer.


5. Fazit:
Ich habe mit dem Gamechanger das für mich Passende gefunden. Er ist hervorragend ergonomisch anpassbar, sehr bequem, bietet sämtliche Eigenschaften, die ich mir wünsche und der Preis ist für das Gebotene angemessen. Im Vergleich mit anderen derartig anpassbaren Sitzmöbeln ist er sogar eher günstig. Bleibt noch die Frage, ob die Polsterung auf der Sitzfläche und im Rücken auch in einigen Jahren noch so gut sein wird wie heute. Das ist mitunter nämlich eine Schwäche von gepolsterten Stühlen. Diese Frage kann ich aber ohne entsprechendes Equipment, mit dem die Belastung und Alterung von Stühlen getestet werden kann, nicht beantworten. Mit der Zeit wird es sich erweisen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## sinchilla (12. Februar 2019)

Gut geschrieben! Hätte mir noch Bilder gewünscht.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (12. Februar 2019)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben! Hätte mir noch Bilder gewünscht.



Die Einzelteile zu fotografieren ist mir erst eingefallen, als der Stuhl schon montiert war. Fotos des fertigen Stuhls gibt es ja auf der Homepage von Gamechanger, meiner sieht ja nicht anders aus, darum dachte ich, dass es wenig Informationsgehalt bedeutet, wenn ich mein Exemplar fotografiere. Wenn das trotzdem gewünscht wird, kann ich das ja noch nachholen.


----------



## SFMysterio (26. Februar 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Wenn das trotzdem gewünscht wird, kann ich das ja noch nachholen.



Wäre nett, bin ebenso auf diesen Stuhl gestoßen, würde das "zackzack" Angebot mitnehmen wollen, finde aber keine weiteren Infos zum Stoffbezug den Gamechanger verwendet und
Fotos gibt es dort nur zwei Stück. Über Fotos wäre ich daher sehr Dankbar. Wie ist das Fazit der letzten zwei Wochen?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. Februar 2019)

Fotos füge ich gleich in den Hauptartikel ein.



SFMysterio schrieb:


> Wie ist das Fazit der letzten zwei Wochen?



Unverändert.


----------



## SFMysterio (26. Februar 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Fotos füge ich gleich in den Hauptartikel ein.



Besten Dank!


----------

